# مساعدة فى مشروع sun tracking system



## majoo (19 يوليو 2011)

ارجو المساعدة من حيث استخدام plc مع LDR sensor وكمان اية المتطلبات الاخرى وايه المفروض انى اعرفة قبل البدء فى المشروع ؟؟؟


----------



## majoo (21 يوليو 2011)

*??*

مفيش مهندسييين فى المنتدى يعرف يساعدنى ولا اية ؟


----------



## ياسر الشعار (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي الكريم ، في أي شيء تريد المساعدة حقا ، فأنت لم تبدأ في المشروع من أصله لذلك 
أقول لك إبدأ بجمع المعلومات أولا
ثانيا بالنسبة ل PLC مع LDR sensor شيء بسيط و لكن ليس الموضوع هذا الآن فأنت لم تبدأ في مشروعك 
إجمع المعلومات لماذا اخترت هذا المشروع ، ما الذي تريد أن تضيفه حقا في هذا المشروع 
لأن المشروع جاهز و موجود ، ما الذي تستطيع أن تطور عليه 
ثالثا لا أحد سيبخل عليك في المعلومات إن شاء الله ، و أنا جاهز لخدمتك
و سوف أساعدك ، في البداية إقرأ هذه المشاريع للإستفادة
http://www.mdpi.com/1424-8220/9/5/3875/pdf
http://ece.wpi.edu/analog/mqps/SolarMQP.pdf
http://www.icrepq.com/icrepq-08/224-figueiredo.pdf
http://innovexpo.itee.uq.edu.au/1999/thesis/hamilton/thesis.pdf

و الله يوفقك


----------



## majoo (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا خالص خالص ليك ... انا هقراهم تمام واتابع معاك 

وشكرا تانى مرة على المساعدة


----------



## majoo (29 يوليو 2011)

انا قراتهم كلهم بس الفكرة انى هستخدم concentrator photovoltaic (CPV) 
فى المشروع ده زززعشان كدة اانا محتاج دقة عالية هى دى المشكلة !! ف اية راى حضرتك ؟


----------



## majoo (10 أغسطس 2011)

*??*

??


----------



## الياس عبد النور (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للشرح


----------

